# ticks



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

I visit a farm with 5 free roaming dogs periodically over the summer. whenever a dog is scratching a certain spot obsessively I check them for ticks. unfortunately ticks love the soft skin, the dogs never show signs of pain and seem to appreciate it, but I can never get them out fully without the dog bleeding and a rather frustrating war with the ticks. any tips for doing this?


----------



## Shell&Jas (Jul 4, 2007)

Not sure whether you are already doing this or not, but i find prevention is always best. Using a tick preventative product (there are spot-on products on the market which do ticks, fleas, etc...) will hopefully avoid any tick problems you may have had in the past.

They're really nasty things so Good luck with it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

A preventative is the best. Then when you return home, especially if they are really furry breeds, I find the best search and destroy method is to hose down the dog (maybe with a little shampoo if they are dirty from the walk, it will help too, but the slippery-ness will allow you to slide your hands along the dog feeling for lumps) so you can see/feel the skin easier. Feel all over for little lumps, especially on legs, armpits, under tail, under chin, around muzzle, under belly.

Grab a tick by the mouth parts and gently, slowly pull the tick out with tweezers. Most often you have about 24 hours to get ticks off before they regugitate any bad stuff into the host (dog). If you squeeze the tick body it will regurgitate right away. If you live in an area with lyme disease it is probably best to inquire with your vet about the vaccine.


----------



## fuzzie (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry, I was not clear enough. the dogs live at the farm and I visit them there. getting the fur wet is a great idea to find ticks, I will try that, as well as making sure I do not squeeze the body. 
thank you!
fuzzie


----------



## kmnewman1 (Jul 3, 2007)

I live out in the country where there are millions of ticks, and even though I can't prevent all of them from getting on my dogs and me I always try to prevent as many as I can. I make sure their shampoo is for fleas and ticks, and i like to use a prevention collar. Also I make sure to just rub down my dog every night and check for ticks that are attached. I think their favorite spots to latch on are in and around their ears, and on and close the the back of their neck. To pull them out you need a good pair of tweezers. You have to make sure you get the tip of the head of the tick to actually get it out, and then make sure to hold on to it so it doesn't jump away. After I pull them out, I usually just smash the tick between two rocks, since they are very had things to kill.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Our area is loaded with ticks and in the past few years I have only pulled one off my dogs. I use Front Line and have had great luck with it including fleas they are nasty little suckers. When I do find one I just pull it out close to the skin and if I pull a little skin off I know I got the head and that is what you don't want to leave. The dogs you have helped that have bled most likely had them attached for awhile.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

grab the tick at the base with tick removers or twezzers then twist anti clockwise as they burrow in clockwise so u do it antickockwise to remove all 8 legs u usally get a little lump for 2 hours then there should be no sign 

also teddy is fronlined against fleas and ticks one bit him but didnt fall out it was on his balls so its always good to cheek daily when grooming


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

kmnewman1 said:


> i like to use a prevention collar. ll.


Collars are not good for the dogs, can find some posts on the forums about the collars.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

also just addin some garlic to each meal helps as ticks use the scent of a dogs breath o help them locate as well


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

_Flea_ collars aren't any good.

But there is a tick collar called Preventic that works very well. They're good for six months and should cost under $15 each at the vets.


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I have heard of the garlic remedy but in an article in one of my dog magazines garlic can be piousness for dogs.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

it is in a large dose but a small dose given every other day is fine i always add a bit to teddys and rosies dinner if i rember it also keeps fleas away 

u can uses a small amount of fresh crushed garlic or u can give them a garlic tablet the human ones are fine but they do them for dogs u can bye them from the pet store or health shops 

flease and ticks dont like the smell of it


----------

